# South Bend 9 Spindle Squeak



## mordamer (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a very good condition 1952 Southbend 9A underneath drive. I replaced all felts in the lathe and all lubricants with proper Southbend recommended oils.

After I had used the lathe for approximately 150 hours I started noticing a squeak from the headstock. The squeak got more noticeable and I cannot locate the cause. 

It is somewhat of a lower frequency squeak that happens at the frequency of the spindle RPM. This squeak happens only when I am in one of the two higher speed flat belt positions. The back gear is not engaged. The forward reverse selector for the lead screw is in neutral.

I have taken the spindle out and closely examined the spindle surfaces, and headstock bearing surfaces (plain cast iron bearings). The surfaces look perfect. They look much better than pictures I have seen of other spindles online. I replaced the oil wicks, the thrust bearing, and installed a needle bearing under the take-up nut. Cast Iron bearing clearance is about .0015 on both bearings. Still squeaks...

This is a very audible squeak that was not there when I first got the machine. Any ideas?


----------



## dlane (Sep 19, 2016)

Could it be the motor drive v belt mabey a little sope on the v belt would quiet it down. Just a thought.


----------



## mordamer (Sep 19, 2016)

That is a possibility I guess. I will try it.


----------



## mordamer (Sep 19, 2016)

dlane said:


> Could it be the motor drive v belt mabey a little sope on the v belt would quiet it down. Just a thought.



In a roundabout way you helped me identify the problem. I am running a rubber serpentine belt for my flat belt. After rubbing some soap on the v belt did nothing I thought about how the side of the serpentine belt might be rubbing against the shoulder on the cone pulley. Rubbed a little but of soap on the right edge of the belt and the squeak instantly went away. Very glad my spindle bearings are fine. Even after I had checked the bearing I still had a doubt about running the lathe with the squeak. Thank you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2016)

For future reference an old mechanics trick is to use a piece of hose or tubing to help isolate where a noise is coming from. Hold one end to your ear and point the other end at various places to help find the noise. You will hear it through the hose loud and clear.


----------



## dlane (Sep 19, 2016)

Or stethoscopes 
Glad u got it.
Sounds like a belt alignment is in order.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 20, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> For future reference an old mechanics trick is to use a piece of hose or tubing to help isolate where a noise is coming from. Hold one end to your ear and point the other end at various places to help find the noise. You will hear it through the hose loud and clear.



We also used a long screw driver-works well or at least use to when I could hear better


----------

